# Scratched Window (plastic)



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Folks - I've been trawling the old posts, and can't locate details and brownie points for the preparations sold to eradicate scratches. The stuff I've looked at so far is a bit expensive to buy if I need to try them out. The Harmony has one VERY bad window, with a saucer sized area where it has been 'scrubbed' by something like a scouring pad! So 'owt that would improve it is good!!!!! - Hope you all having nice weekend, - Helena


----------



## 102003 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi,
Someone told me to use Tcut - but have not tried it. Probably cheaper than some of the specific products. Suggest trying a small area first.

Dave


----------



## Victor_the_Van (Jan 13, 2007)

I was also recommended TCut, which worked fine to get rid of light scratching caused by branches on narrow country lanes. Not sure how long you'd have to work at deeper scratching though.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*T-cut*

Thankyou - have got some in the garage somewhere. Don't know about you guys, but it's like a squirrels pantry in there - got to go digging! - Will try out a small bit when the wind drops. - Helena.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,


We always use brasso or Fenwick's scratch remover. Both work well.



Sharon & Steve


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im with Sharon and Steve on this one... brasso!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Im with Sharon and Steve on this one... brasso!


Couldn't agree more, having been there and done that.

Brasso acts as a very fine T-Cut, but be prepared to apply *elbow grease *as well.

That only comes in one size, ie, *plenty.* :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Folks, does it help to use a buffing (or polishing) machine?

Not to sound like a wimp, but it may save on a whole lot of elbow grease resulting in a much better job overall.

Perhaps one of those fitting that you can attach to an angle grinder or drill.

Roger


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

ivys said:


> Folks, does it help to use a buffing (or polishing) machine?
> 
> Not to sound like a wimp, but it may save on a whole lot of elbow grease resulting in a much better job overall.
> 
> ...


Hi,

That might be a little bit over the top. Initially, try a small area using a soft lint/cotton cloth with the liquid metal polish/Brasso.

If you get a good result, you can then gauge how much time and effort it will take to complete the remainder of the task.

If it is a large area, you may well need to resort to the mechanical aids.

Jock.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

You might be better off starting with TCut to get the worst of the scratches out and then finnish of with brasso Etc. The most important thing to remember is to keep the cloth wet with what ever you are using or you will scratch the window again.

Richard...


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all,I don't want to be a kill joy here but before ripping into a plastic window with what is basically a METAL polish are you sure that there will be no long term effect on PLASTIC. I don't know myself,just a thought :? .
Gary


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sersol said:


> Hi all,I don't want to be a kill joy here but before ripping into a plastic window with what is basically a METAL polish are you sure that there will be no long term effect on PLASTIC. I don't know myself,just a thought :? .
> Gary


Hi Gary,

I fully understand your concerns, but truly, the Brasso does work, as it is a very fine abrasive suspended in a liquid.

I have also used it on cellulose paint surfaces to remove fine scratches, followed up by a good auto polish.

Jock.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

A company called meguiars have a product for removing scratches and cleaning up plastic windows. My daughter used the scratch remover on the badly marked back window of her Z3 before it's NCT ( Irish MOT). It worked a treat and saved her about £100 for a replacement window. She now uses one of their other products to maintain the window.

We have no connection to this company unfortunately as their products for cleaning and polishing are the best I've used

Noel

am going to try a link, hope it works

Car Care Products from Meguiar's UK. Buy Meguiar's car care products online.
www.meguiars.co.uk/ - 2k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Scratch Removal & Polishing plastic*

I have used both T Cut & Brasso in the past. I have also used power tools with a polishing mop. The important thing if using power is not to let the surface get hot or the plastic will go plastic and drag, and keep the mop wet (with the abrasive solution ).

Steve


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

tincan said:


> A company called meguiars have a product for removing scratches and cleaning up plastic windows. My daughter used the scratch remover on the badly marked back window of her Z3 before it's NCT ( Irish MOT). It worked a treat and saved her about £100 for a replacement window. She now uses one of their other products to maintain the window.
> 
> We have no connection to this company unfortunately as their products for cleaning and polishing are the best I've used
> 
> ...


Couldn't find anything to take scratches out of windows on that site care to be more specific?


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

I always carry a tube of Fenwicks window scratch remover. Works a treat on tree branch scratches etc.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Emgee,

See >>Here<<

and >>Here<<

Jock.


----------



## 98060 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Scratch*

140072834118	Copy and paste these numbers into Ebay search , Scratch remover on sale from a caravan dealer.Graham


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

MER auto polish is excellent.

Paul


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi emgee,
the product we used on the Z3 was called PlastX by Meguiars, I couldn't find this product on the website but did find PlastX in our local accessory shop who stock Meguiars. 

Noel


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I have used Brasso on the windows in the past, seems to work well.

I use Meguiars on the car, if you don't think its better than the polish you normally use, they will give you a full refund :wink: . Its also very easy to use, non of that elbow grease effort.


----------

